# Returning DVR without remote?



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm canceling my service after five years due to move and new address not getting view of satellite. I cannot locate one of my two remotes. I have two HD DVRs. If I return one without the remote, will I get charged and if so how much? I'm wondering if I should buy one on ebay to replace it and save money compared to what they would charge. I can get a remote for $5 shipped on ebay. Does model of remote matter if it looks like the one I had?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

William_K_F said:


> I'm canceling my service after five years due to move and new address not getting view of satellite. I cannot locate one of my two remotes. I have two HD DVRs. If I return one without the remote, will I get charged and if so how much? I'm wondering if I should buy one on ebay to replace it and save money compared to what they would charge. I can get a remote for $5 shipped on ebay. Does model of remote matter if it looks like the one I had?


Don't worry about the remote. DirecTV just wants the receiver and access card returned.

- Merg


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I did it twice no problem.


----------

